# Calling all Tetra experts: ID this fish



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

I have been on a tetra kick lately and came across this beauty last week. They were labelled as Hyphessobrycon robertsi, but they are definitely not. The cool thing about them is the mismatched lobes on their tail and the bright iridescent yellow and orange markings on their flank (unfortunately washed out by the flash) Anybody have a clue to what it might be?


----------



## funkmama (Mar 5, 2005)

I don't know, but he sure is a cutie.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Definitely from Hyphessobrycon genus, but I'm not sure which species exactly. It does look like some of the rarer/newer species, maybe someone with the newer Baensch Atlas volumes can help?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I was think maybe a hybrid of a Hyphessobrycon Rosaceus?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looking through my book _Aquarium fishes of the World_, I'm unable to find one with that coloration. The Tetra that comes close in body & finnage shape only is the Hyphessobrycon Megalopterus (black Phantom Tetra) What ever Tetra it may turn out to be it is very beautiful.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I recommend you contact 2la (Tula) over at aquahobby.com, but the last time I talked to him he was busy getting his masters. He is the most knowledgable person at identifying, providing information, and sexing fish; IMO.


----------

